# Burton Ions Red Wing Leather



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have just picked up a pair of these, and am looking for a good leather care product. Anyone have any info? Thanks.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I was also told that the leather ions are a but stiffer than the regular ions, and if you take proper care of the leather, they will last longer as well.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Nikwax


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

joebloggs13 said:


> I have just picked up a pair of these, and am looking for a good leather care product. Anyone have any info? Thanks.


Nik wax leather treatment


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Nik wax leather treatment


+1 to NikWax to Ions, My Ion's did 56 day's ready for another season next year. :hairy:









SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Am also looking at Sno Seal.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

I build and maintain power lines for a living and will only work in Red Wing boots because of their comfort and durability. Some of the best leather out there IMO.

http://www.redwingshoes.com/shoe-care


----------

